# Bombay Stores. Bradford



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2006)

I went in there tonight before going to Mumtaz for a curry. I can't believe I've lived round here for so long and not been there before. It's fantastic. I'm going to be buying a lot of Christmas decorations and presents from there this year  
The jewellery is amazing, over the top spangly earings about 8 inches long  
The glittering fabrics and shoes were so cheap.
You could even get a henna tattoo done.
Does anyone else love this place and what have you bought from there?


----------



## boha (Oct 20, 2006)

i seem to spend a lot of time sat outside there, while my girlfriend buys shed loads of fabric. good job they've started doing food


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Oct 20, 2006)

You should have walked a little further up the road past Mumtaz and into Bharat for your curry. Muchos betteros! And you can get a beer! The best of the 2 "real" Indian restaurants in Bradford, I was in there myself tonight. They had all the Deepwaali (sic?!) decorations up. Top place!
Bombay stores is cool too. Shit for parking outside though!


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2006)

Bombay Stores - wow thats a blast from the past, not been for years!


----------



## Spion (Oct 20, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> You should have walked a little further up the road past Mumtaz and into Bharat for your curry. Muchos betteros! And you can get a beer! The best of the 2 "real" Indian restaurants in Bradford, I was in there myself tonight. They had all the Deepwaali (sic?!) decorations up. Top place!
> Bombay stores is cool too. Shit for parking outside though!



Not keen on Mumtaz either. Never had a really good meal there. Punjab Grill is the latest fave for us. What's your definition of "real" then, Jonny?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Well now that I've discovered Bombay Stores, I'll be a regular there. I'll try the two recomended curry places too. I must say, we  went to Mumtaz beause I know people that love it and also I buy their curry from the local Co-op.
I had a bit of a shock when I realised I couldn't get alcohol   Nobody had warned me.


----------



## lemontop (Oct 20, 2006)

Total blast from the past! I was at Bradford uni from 94-97 and used to go in Bombay Stores all the time, my favourite shop there. I never really rated the Mumtaz, usually had to queue and good a decent curry in any of the other million curry houses. Is the Shabina still open? 
I've got to make a visit to Bradford soon.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Oct 23, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Not keen on Mumtaz either. Never had a really good meal there. Punjab Grill is the latest fave for us. What's your definition of "real" then, Jonny?



By "real" I meant run by Indians. Most of the "Indian" restaurants in Bradford are run by Bangledeshi's or Pakistanis which is fine of course and very nice too!
I have loved the Bharat restaurant for years. Best place in Bradford imo. I think there are actually 3 Indian run restaurants now that I think about it. The 3 Singhs on Sticker Lane is quite new and is run by some friends of mine. They are big Bradford City fans and the turban the guy on the sign wears is claret and amber! You get a discounted meal if you show your season ticket! I'm sure there is another "real" Indian restaurant too but I can't think of it.


----------



## pk (Oct 23, 2006)

Shah Jehan opposite the Mecca bingo hall was always my fave restaurant...


----------



## Spion (Oct 23, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> By "real" I meant run by Indians. Most of the "Indian" restaurants in Bradford are run by Bangledeshi's or Pakistanis which is fine of course and very nice too!
> I have loved the Bharat restaurant for years. Best place in Bradford imo. I think there are actually 3 Indian run restaurants now that I think about it. The 3 Singhs on Sticker Lane is quite new and is run by some friends of mine. They are big Bradford City fans and the turban the guy on the sign wears is claret and amber! You get a discounted meal if you show your season ticket


Haha, that's cool





			
				jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is another "real" Indian restaurant too but I can't think of it.



Prashad on Horton Grange Rd? Veggy only but really nice stuff, IMO


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Oct 24, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Haha, that's cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My lovely lady went there today and brought us some veggie treats back! Some left in the fridge now...mmmm...tempting!!


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

do my eyes deceive me??   

a "celebrating multiculturism in bradford" thread!

well i never!!  

makes a welcome change from our usual forum "material", ey jd?   


asit 'appens, shirl..i happen to love BB stores too 

first time i went there, was about 11-12 years ago, i spent 4 hours in there   

and the kids got really bored, and started running up and down the aisles dressed up in silk saris and high-heeled peep toed sandals (1 girl 2 boys )

and noone was shouting at them to "stoppit, behave"..."let them play!" was the reaction


----------



## Spion (Oct 25, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> do my eyes deceive me??
> 
> a "celebrating multiculturism in bradford" thread!



Well, it is the good folks of Urban  

I've never been to Bombay Stores. What street is it on?

Pakeezah is my usual for stocking up on various things, but I don't tend to hang around that long


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

shearbridge road...you can't miss it!..turn from gt horton road, and just past the council depot


----------



## Edie (Nov 1, 2006)

Bombay Stores is a fucking legend


----------



## dicky_plums (Nov 6, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> My lovely lady went there today and brought us some veggie treats back! Some left in the fridge now...mmmm...tempting!!



Mmmmm Prashad. The 'pea balls' (kachori I think) are fantastic. In fact so are the potato balls. And the lentil balls. And the chat. Nothing else in Bradford like it.
Spion - that Punjab Grill is one I've never tried - but I will now.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Nov 6, 2006)

I love prashad - their food is divine 

Bombay stores rocks too - I could spend hours (and lots of £££) with all the lovely fabrics in there.


----------

